# New Dishplayer Firmware



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

Dishplayer firmware is now at 1.22

I hope the new firmware doesn't break the Dishplayer.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Waht might it do or try to do?


----------



## SpencerKat (Apr 24, 2002)

It may just be coincidence, but frequent blinkouts are back on my DP, at the same time that the new firmware was downloaded.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

That's wonderful news my blackouts were down to about 1 per hour


----------



## craig559 (Aug 10, 2002)

I have been having 15 second blackouts off and on for the past couple of months, about once to twice an hour and also the 3AM download keeps changing my channal lists, adding in stuff I have not checked in the list, really annoying


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, the blackouts are back on my DishPlayer too. I have noticed them since we got the last CLIENT software update (in June) but they have definitely increased since receiver software version 1.22 came out last week.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have them here to.


----------

